# Fake lip ring



## mechelw (Oct 24, 2005)

where the heck would i find a _fake lip ring_? i want to wear one for halloween buuuut i'm not sure where you look for these. plain old jewelry places like claires or hot topic? any suggestions...


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 25, 2005)

fake!? Why not just get it pierced? I've worn a lip ring for about five years now and it has been fabulous.


----------



## mechelw (Oct 25, 2005)

well you see, i would love to experiment buuut my parents don't like any type of piercing besides the ears so i can't. i like lip rings, especially one on the right bottom lip so i decided i could put a fake one on for halloween since i could never *truly* have one...




but i have no idea how i could do that!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Check Ebay!


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

try something like claire's and get a earring that is pliable and see if it can fit on your lip


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* try something like claire's and get a earring that is pliable and see if it can fit on your lip I second Claire's....maybe try Hot Topic or a Costume shop


----------



## Gorgeous (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anybody know about fake belly rings? I want one.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 26, 2005)

cheap shops, like here we have a $2 shop and thats were ud go, or a joke shop (or corner).


----------

